# My Intial Setup for my Aquascape



## Adam Chambers (14 Jan 2017)

This is currently where I have got too






I haven't done the carpet plants for two reasons. One is that I just ran out of time to then get the aquarium filled up overnight and second is that I want to get the CO2 and Ferts sorted as well. This will hopefully be done by Tuesday all going well.

Got to see how it grows out then. Once that is done I will make tweaks to it. Of course views and opinions welcome but I probably wont do much until first melt etc and getting the generic shapes of the plants growing in as some are more mature than others which makes the scale look out in places.

Would say I have managed to place all the anubias etc without any glue or string just by making sure I use gaps in the wood and rock. The superglue arrived today though so can do the moss later but again may wait to do with carpet plants on Tuesday/Wednesday.

Last comment would be I would not recommend the Hortilab tissue culture for stem plants. All of mine keeps lifting even with just the Eheim spray bar going at 50% as there just is no route system at all. It should be fine for the carpet plants but the way the stem plants were grown it meant that I only had about 10 out of the 50 odd in the pots actually any good and ended up with the rest going in the bin which is like £20 worth


----------



## tim (14 Jan 2017)

Looks great so far Adam, in respect of the tissue culture stem plants, I usually cut them into 6-8 portions and push them into the substrate in clumps, they will root eventually and I find in small clumps they stay put easier than individual stems.


----------



## Adam Chambers (14 Jan 2017)

Thanks Tim, In regards to the echinodorus quadricostatus they are all small individual stems that I tried to clump 4-5 together and they were still lifting. I think if I had a powder soil over top of the TMC Nutrasoil it may have worked better as the soil isn't very fine and thus does not do well at supporting plants without any roots at all.

You can see some in the centre of the image at the back, there is also some to the left and right sides near the front. Once they get larger and I have the carpet running to them I was hoping they would allow the eye to lead up to the Ludwigia Repens Ruben and Amazon Swords so that it had some height to follow. The carpet would run across the front and through the middle once done. I have about  16 pots of carpeting plant to place so can make an almost instance impact with the space left (I hope).

Thanks for tip though. If I can get a smaller tank sorted for the cabinet I may just move them to there for a while to get them to root and then move back if needed or find them in a grown form or something to replace that is similar.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Jan 2017)

Looking good so far. Can't wait for it to all grown in and hopefully we can meet up again so i can see your tank for my self 

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Adam Chambers (15 Jan 2017)

Cheers Ryan, me neither. Long way to go but it is a starting place. Will get some better pictures tomorrow.

And course, just let us know when your up for a meet up. Also let us know when you and the others are up for a meet your end as well 

Regards,

Adam


----------



## ben3588 (15 Jan 2017)

Looks fantastic Adam... What carpet plants did you go with... Baby tears? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam Chambers (15 Jan 2017)

Thanks Ben, I've got two carpet plants to do the two different areas, the sides will be eleocharis sp mini. 

The central will be monte-carlo to give some nice contrast (hopefully) 

Have 8 pots of each to go in. 

Better pictures should show it tomorrow plus water should have cleared up some as well then.


----------



## Adam Chambers (15 Jan 2017)

A few more slightly better photos as stated then.

From sofa




Overall




Left Side




Right Side




Others


----------



## Million (29 Jan 2017)

What sort of lights are those, Adam?


----------



## Adam Chambers (1 Feb 2017)

Million said:


> What sort of lights are those, Adam?



Sorry for delay in reply, they are the Kessil A360WE


----------



## TigerBarb (1 Feb 2017)

Adam Chambers said:


> Sorry for delay in reply, they are the Kessil A360WE


I looked these up and was like.. mm these seem cool.. maybe I will get some
-- google -- shopping -- price = O_O


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (3 Feb 2017)

Great start Adam.....


----------



## Adam Chambers (3 Feb 2017)

Thank you Abhishankar. 

Will get some updated photos this weekend as there are now a lovely load of fish in there


----------



## Adam Chambers (3 Feb 2017)

TigerBarb said:


> I looked these up and was like.. mm these seem cool.. maybe I will get some
> -- google -- shopping -- price = O_O



Haha yeah nothing wash particularly cheap with the build but it a one off and really wanted to get it right for the plants etc. So far seems to have gone pretty well. Crypts are being a pain with melting and not seeing as much growth as one would hope for but think it just all needs to settle in and start really rooting and should be good. 

The fish mass has helped the plants too.


----------



## miah431 (14 Mar 2018)

Does this tank still exist?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

